

How to Stop Checking Email on the Evenings and Weekends - dpapathanasiou
http://lifehacker.com/357666/how-to-stop-checking-email-on-the-evenings-and-weekends

======
jdueck
Another useful trick I've found is to automatically delay my email responses.
Rather than replying right away, I purposely let email sit for 48 hours or so.
If people get an instant response, they'll send more useless emails.

Of course, this doesn't apply in every case. If I get something that I know is
important, and the person isn't wasting my time, I'll respond instantly.

